

Nvidia's Near-Eye Light Field Displays - alternize
https://research.nvidia.com/publication/near-eye-light-field-displays

======
alternize
there's also a youtube video demoing the displays:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwCwtBxZM7g](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwCwtBxZM7g)

